# Monday Night Hat80 Fish-In?



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Anybody else feel like hitting SPSP or some other local spot Monday night for some fishing and some positive mojo for Clyde? I have to think that if anything would get some badly needed positive energy flowing his way it would be for a bunch of his friends to get a line in the water together.

Maybe a dumb idea, but I think anybody who has ever met the guy (well, maybe not the Mayor of North Beach...) feels the same way about Clyde and are probably also feeling a bit powerless to help. Maybe letting him know that we're getting together and doing the thing that brought us all together with him isn't the worst thing we could do.

Bob


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, Monday night, I can only be there in spirit, since I have to work. Now Sunday or Tuesday would be okay, but yeah, I think there are quite a few of us that could use some positive mojo right now. It is kind of, to say the least depressing.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea. Certainly cant hurt the situation by getting together. See you there.

High tide Mon Aug 2 at SPSP 7:33 pm, sunset @ 8:05.

I'll bring the squid.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ole' Clyde with be w/ us in Spirit this weekend @ Wilber's......

My family's prayers will always go to Clyde's well being...Mrs' Clyde:Stay strong and let us know if there is anything we can do,to make it easier fer your family.....

The Avendano Family


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great idea, I'll be there. Shaggy, I'll fish a rod for you and set a pair of old flip flops in the sand.  

Catman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Monday night*

Count me in.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Let Me Check my schedule*

I think I am off that night. If I am then I will definitely be there......Tight Lines


MC


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Forcast looks like booty, but the radar looks clear. I guess we can wait and see.

Annapolis Weather


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*The NE wind should help*

With winds out of the south for the past few days the fishing has been less than optimal. Casting kinda suxed too  I'll do my best to be there.......


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I will be there in spirit for I have a softball tournament this week and will be unable to make it out there tonight. Tightlines to all!


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

See everyone there.. I'll be the big bearded guy in the light blue polo shirt and Yankee hat with the Sealine X & Ugly Stik 10's. Plan to get there 6.15 or so.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The Sun is out here, and the Radar still looks clear to the west. I will probably get there about 7. I will be the guy with the 2 ticas, and the beautiful readhead on my arm. See you there Rugger. Is anyone else going?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

OldBay said:


> I will be the guy with the 2 ticas, and the beautiful readhead on my arm. QUOTE]
> 
> Hey last time I saw you had a beautiful brunette underneath that arm!?!?  No just kidding!   Hope everyone gets some pullage!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

SSSSSHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Don't blow my cover dude...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

OldBay said:


> SSSSSHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Don't blow my cover dude...


  Don't worry I won't! I always got a backup......fishing pole that is


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Adjusted my schedule, and I should be there by 6 or so.

Grey shirt with matching beard... FishNmateJr.

Hope the weather holds out. There's a blob forming near DC that may head our way.

Fingers' crossed.

.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*The Blob*

That Blob is getting bigger. If I see dark green, yellow or orange heading towards SPSP I may reschedule. I pushed it last time, and I dont think I will do it again today. My fingers are crossed to.

I think I am going to reschedule my trip to SPSP. The weather conditions are worsening over the DC and Annapolis areas. Good luck if you guys make it out. Dont get hit by lightning.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing, but the big blob earlier over DC fell apart south of Annapolis. Don't see anything else significant heading our way.

I'm still going to pack up to go, but may cancel at the last minute if it looks dicey.
----------

Heading to SPSP now. Wonder if anybody else will show?

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*SPSP Fish-in Report*

I was sweating the weather but it was not an issue. Occasional light drizzle, but not a problem.

Myself, Orest, Rugger, Big Rad & K-man showed. Thanks for setting this up Rugger. Good to see you guys.

Blues, spot and dink rock were caught. I brought 8 blues home. One 18", the rest in the ballpark of 13". Threw a number of smaller ones back. Left during the bite because "I" was the bite also. Skeeters came out in force once the wind died down. Made love to a tube of Benadryl once I got home. 

Rugger got a call from Hat while we were there. We are thinking about you buddy.

.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

..and don't forget Yellow Ray. Not only did the weather hold, but we got treated to a rainbow over the Bay at sunset... 

Had fun pulling blues & spot all evening--man, just nothing hits like a blue, even the 15" guys. The bite was consistent and lively from 6 through 9.30 or so, when the skeeters formed up into squadrons and dive bombed the beach.

Well, Clyde, I figure between friends on the beach thinking of you and catching fish and a rainbow somehting good has to come of it. Good luck, buddy.

Bob


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make it, sprained an ankle at work today, thought it was broken. Anyway, glad you guys showed to support Clyde and glad he was feeling well enough to call. Those blues sound good, perfect eating size.

Hang tough Clyde, we all love you.

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Took off work today because I couldn't make the wakeup after last night. Was planning an all-nighter until the skeeters showed.

Hmmm... tides still right, cloudy, still have bait and room in my ice chest...
Heading to SPSP.  
Yeah, I know it's daytime, but might be a leftover 18" blue out there...

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hat80 we were thinking of you*

Took home 3 spot and 2 blues and used another spot for cur bait. You guys and your blob, actually we had pretty good weather, like BigRad said a few rain drops, some rouge waves, all in all we had fun in the name of Clyde.

YellowRay nice to see you again. How did you make out?

Thanks for the idea Rugger.


Fish for dinner Wednesday night.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

The P&S crew ruled the sand yesterday. Rugger you said it right. The prayers and the rainbow say everything is gonna be just fine for the Hat man.

The fishing was pretty good too  Some larger blues have moved up the bay. A couple of them gave a minor arial show as I was reeling them in.
The dink rock were out in force. I had ten on five casts....The spot were pretty large also.

K-man caught his first fish on a buck tail sweetened with a perch belly strip. It was an undersized flounder but he was happy with it. I was standing 30 yards away and heard his YEE Haw.......  

Yella Ray, Orest, Rugger, K-man, Bubba B, and all the rest who were here in spirit........The prayers of the righteous availeth much......We were righteous in our dedication.........

Thanks Men


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Went back out to SPSP this morning. Mostly dink rock, flounder and an occasional dink blue. The bite shut down and I happened to notice a blitz heading to shore down on the point.  I ran down with my gear to start slinging metal. I reached for my lure box and I had left it at home.   

I sat there and watched the blitz hit the shore and the bunker were jumping on the beach to get away from the blue. It extended about 100 yards out. Tried everything I could think of including a slab of bunker on a cork, believe it or not. Nothing.

I was so bummed out for not having my spoons I packed up and came home. It was starting to get a little steamy out anyhow.

Here is the results from last night with a new one from today. My first addition to the photo gallery. Nothing bragging size but they will make my smoker happy this afternoon.  











.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Those are some alright blues there on the left side. I might have to make a trip there sooner or later. Sorry about missing the blitz. Just wait till fall then it will really be crazy when you see one.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

BubbaBlue, to add pic to your message

1. Right click on the photo as shown in the photo gallery and select properties. Highlight and copy the "Location".
2. Select the icon show below when you post a reply. Paste the location captured in step one.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks CFT, I tried that, many many times. 

Don't know why it doesn't work. Maybe the picture was too big? I noticed when I try to "attach" a file it has to be pretty small. Is that the same case for the IMG tags?

Finally decided it wasn't worth the time.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Stange, must be something else going on.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

When I do it, it shows up as a broken link. See above after I adjusted it.

.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Did you use the actual jpg link?

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/13877Dsc01659-med.jpg


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Got it, finally. Wasn't copying the actual file location. Duh.

Thanks!

Oh by the way, I love your neck of the woods. Real pretty mountains and streams up there. Been through there many times. Know folks that live in Brevard. 


.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Glad to hear that BubbaBlue.

I'm sorry I side tracked the topic. I wish I could have made the fish-in. Thanks for the report. I'm sure Hat appreciates it. I can't think of a nicer honor to bestow on a fisherman.

CFT


----------

